# string jig plans???????



## Todzilla

anyone have any plans to build one. I'd like to start making my own strings. and any ideals would be welcomed Thanks todd


----------



## 88 PS190

well, there are 3 main things it needs, sturdy bar, adjustable length, and sturdy post.

Some easy shortcuts, there is a product known as Unistrut sold at large hardware stores, and electronic supply houses etc.

This strut is sturdy enough to tension 200 lbs, and has tons of parts that they sell for use with it such as these spring loaded nuts.

Then the posts, it is possible to build strings on a jig with 2, 3, or 4 posts.

the method changes slightly, and the convenience does as well, the 2 post jig is difficult, and I only would use it on recurve or long bow strings.

the 3 post is like a 4 post, but only one end rotates, then the 4 post jig has 4 posts on both ends.

If you want to be able to do solo cam strings you need ALOT of length in your jig. Just FYI, for dual cams you essentially have a bunch of short segments, but the string on a solo cam is long.


----------



## automan26

Here is a really inexpensive string jig /stretcher I have been using. It builds a great string for under $50 and can be assembled very quickly from parts you can purchase at Menards or Lowes. 

Parts list:
Superstrut or Unistrut--1 ten foot section
Close line hooks--2
U-bolt--1 (3/8" coarse thread) (Cut it in half to make the two L-bolts)
L-brackets--2 (I can't remember the exact dimensions, but they are about 4 1/2-5 inches long and high. These are Superstrut or Unistrut components.
2 bolts-- 1/2" x 2" coarse thread (I think these may also be Superstrut or Unistrut parts)
1/2" X 2" wing nuts--2 
3/8 inch coarse thread wing nuts--2
Superstrut or Unistrut square nuts--2 (These come in package of 4) You may also find that a 1/2" washer will work great between the spring and and the bolt. You will need two of these although they are not pictured.
5/16" washers--8 (Even though the bolts are 3/8" thread, I found the 5/16 washers made a better fit.
3/8" coarse thread nuts-8
Also pictured are two 5/16" coarse thread nuts that I installed on the ends of the L-bolts that were intended to keep the strands of the string from coming off the jig when I was winding the string. One guy on AT built this jig and used a couple small pieces of 3/8" I.D. plastic tubing instead of the nuts. I think that would be a better idea since it does the same thing with much less labor.

Automan


----------



## Todzilla

*Thanks*

I'll start to build one soon . anyone else have an ideal?


----------



## SDLAW

Here is the other extreme..string jig with motorized serving tool.

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u183/SDLAW/LengthView.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u183/SDLAW/Floatingendandposts-1.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u183/SDLAW/Drivingside.jpg


----------



## nuts&bolts

SDLAW said:


> Here is the other extreme..string jig with motorized serving tool.


.


----------



## Bowtech182

here are some pictures of my jig that I made


----------



## AllenRead

in addition to the parts that Automan listed, I recommend that you also get 
the Yellowstone Dream Machine Micro Stretcher. It's about $45 and works with the uni-strut. It allows you to put enough tension on your string to do a better job. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2197&osCsid=3726228383f27e587ccfa13c636029b9

I've made my best strings using only this and the techniques that George demonstrates in the video in my signature.

However, Automan's pictures give me a couple of ideas that I will try this weekend.

Three or Four post string jigs are more flexible for different situations, but not necessary.


----------



## Todzilla

*There all great*

Thanks all thoose are some cool jigs thanks for the ideals. I think that I'm going to make a combination of them all


----------



## mudbone

Automan26, how does your string stretcher work. How much tension or poundage can you get on your strings. I like your design but not sure how you get enough tension on the string.

Mudbone


----------



## 88 PS190

with simple jigs like automans you can clamp them to a table, and then just use a ratchet strap to pull on one end, with the screw loose, and an inline scale.


----------



## SDLAW

I don't think Automan26's jig counts as a string jig since its not painted blue. :wink:


----------



## AllenRead

SDLAW said:


> I don't think Automan26's jig counts as a string jig since its not painted blue. :wink:


You are absolutely right about that!!

By the way, what size forklift do you used to move your jig?  

That thing is built like a tank.


----------



## centerx

First Time I caught the monster serving jig

Details on that please ... PM me or post as it looks just about exactly what I have had in my head for a while? ... but no knowlege on the parts I would need

How much of that is fabricated and how much is off the shelf??

Such as the bearing housings..Bearing sizes .. The rod ( drive shaft) with the sguare side ...

Gladly call on my dime if it's easier 

T


----------



## automan26

mudbone said:


> Automan26, how does your string stretcher work. How much tension or poundage can you get on your strings. I like your design but not sure how you get enough tension on the string.
> 
> Mudbone


I first construct the string on the L-hooks and tie off the ends . I loosen the L-hooks and move the tied end to the center of the jig and serve the end loops for each end of the string. A U-Serve serving accessory tool works great to keep the string bundles separated when serving the end loop areas. (You could also separate the string bundles using a short piece of arrow shaft with a nock stuck in each end if you want to save some money.) Next I transfer the string to the close line hooks and twist it up. I use a crescent wrench to tighten the close line hooks to stretch the string. Just loosen the nut on the inside of the brackets and tighten the outside nut with the wrench till you get good tension on the string. I have no real way to measure how much tension I get on the string when stretching it, but I can tighten the string enough that it plucks like a guitar string. Whatever tension I am getting is plenty. I would estimate that I am getting at least 150 pounds. After the string has stretched for several hours, I serve it up. Perhaps there are easier jigs to use, but I only build five or six strings a year and this jig is perfect for that. Using this jig I can build a string that allows for zero peep rotation and that is good enough for me. I actually spend more for a spool of string material than I did for the components to build the entire jig and stretcher. 

(Maybe I should invest in a can of blue paint.:wink: )

Automan


----------



## Purka

After making 1/2 doz. different string jigs, I find all I need is this, just by twisting the string with the winder, it puts all the tension I need on the string.


----------



## SDLAW

It isn't really all that heavy but I usually have it screwed down to my work bench. I only have it on the saw horses to paint it (blue of course) :wink: 

I used 1" all-thread that I had laying around to make the string jig. I turned all the thread off except for about 1.24" to screw into the nuts welded to the cross bars. A regular bolt with the head cut off would work just as well.

As for the server:
The heads are just tubes that have been bored out at each end to take a standard sealed bearing (1/2" bore X @1 1.25" outside)...slight press fit. They are cheap bearings, but I have put 500# of tension on them and they still turn freely. The shaft through the head is a standard 1/2" bolt with a piece of 5/8" rod welded to the bolt head with a slot cut for the string and turned down smooth. This could be easily made from a solid bar if you wanted. The lock nuts just help hold everything on the shaft, but aren't really necessary, although they give you a place to use a socket and speed wrench for adding twists under tension...just loosen the set screws on the top sprocket on one end and twist away.

There are hex sleeves turned down to 3/4" that go through standard tapped base pillow block bearings..regular pillow blocks would work but the unistruts would need to be further apart. The sprockets also clamp to the sleeves so everything slides on the hex shaft as a unit. The sprockets are all the same tooth count, the top with a 1/2" bore and the bottom a 3/4" bore. I used #25chain because I messed up when I ordered the sprockets. #35 chain and sprockets are much more common.

Check out this thread for more pics:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38143&highlight=String+server

If you need suppliers for parts, try these:

http://stores.ebay.com/BEARING-BARGA...fti dZ2QQtZkm

http://www.sdp-si.com/estore/CoverPg/Sleeves.htm

http://www.surpluscenter.com

http://www.sasbearings.com/index.php?cPath=2_20

All tolled, not counting the drill and boat winch, I have a little over $200 in materials.


----------



## Bowtech182

Here are some updated pics of how I reworked my jig that is pictures above. I added ACME threads and a disengageable anti rotation device to lock the head but also to be able to twist under tension.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Excellent...Work fellas*

...It is time to break out my welder, cutoff saw and Credit Card and get to work..

Excellent Job fellas...I am feeling the blue...


----------



## HoytFlinger

nuts&bolts said:


> .


Now that is sweet!!


----------



## bdca

automan26 said:


> I first construct the string on the L-hooks and tie off the ends . I loosen the L-hooks and move the tied end to the center of the jig and serve the end loops for each end of the string. A U-Serve serving accessory tool works great to keep the string bundles separated when serving the end loop areas. (You could also separate the string bundles using a short piece of arrow shaft with a nock stuck in each end if you want to save some money.) Next I transfer the string to the close line hooks and twist it up. I use a crescent wrench to tighten the close line hooks to stretch the string. Just loosen the nut on the inside of the brackets and tighten the outside nut with the wrench till you get good tension on the string. I have no real way to measure how much tension I get on the string when stretching it, but I can tighten the string enough that it plucks like a guitar string. Whatever tension I am getting is plenty. I would estimate that I am getting at least 150 pounds. After the string has stretched for several hours, I serve it up. Perhaps there are easier jigs to use, but I only build five or six strings a year and this jig is perfect for that. Using this jig I can build a string that allows for zero peep rotation and that is good enough for me. I actually spend more for a spool of string material than I did for the components to build the entire jig and stretcher.
> 
> (Maybe I should invest in a can of blue paint.:wink: )
> 
> Automan


I just made a similar one but even simpler. I used some 3/8 hardened bolts installed upright, an s hook and a 320lb turnbuckle for tension and adjutability.

I don't have any workshop space or power tools avalible (all in storage) so I have to keep it simple.

Cya


----------



## jcmorgan31

No Unistrut at the local Lowes. Menards is twice as far away. May have to take a road trip....


----------



## jasondinsmoore

Can anyone check out the jig at this link?

http://www.mac.asn.au/string_making.htm

or

http://www.soton.ac.uk/~archclub/makestuff.php

I can build a jig like the one's in these links but my question is...

It doesn't really specify a way you would stretch the string as has been talked about here previously. I guess I'm not 100% sure the need to really trying to stretch that thing out more than giving it a few tugs as I have made a string a long time ago and do not recall stretching it more than just keeping good tension on it in a jig much like the one in the links I have here. I mean, will a bow explode on you if you don't stretch the new string. The string will stetch on it's own slowly over time anyway.


----------



## jasondinsmoore

---


----------



## nuts&bolts

jasondinsmoore said:


> Can anyone check out the jig at this link?
> 
> http://www.mac.asn.au/string_making.htm
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.soton.ac.uk/~archclub/makestuff.php
> 
> I can build a jig like the one's in these links but my question is...
> 
> It doesn't really specify a way you would stretch the string as has been talked about here previously. I guess I'm not 100% sure the need to really trying to stretch that thing out more than giving it a few tugs as I have made a string a long time ago and do not recall stretching it more than just keeping good tension on it in a jig much like the one in the links I have here. I mean, will a bow explode on you if you don't stretch the new string. The string will stetch on it's own slowly over time anyway.



What you just said would apply to a recurve string.

You must apply the strands of string material with even tension
to get a uniform string bundle.

If you are building a compound string,
then you absolutely must have a way to stretch the string at 200 to 300 lbs of tension, in order to have zero peep rotation.


----------



## Aceman

nuts&bolts said:


> What you just said would apply to a recurve string.
> 
> You must apply the strands of string material with even tension
> to get a uniform string bundle.
> 
> If you are building a compound string,
> then you absolutely must have a way to stretch the string at 200 to 300 lbs of tension, in order to have zero peep rotation.


or you just shoot it for a day or two with out a peep and the string will stretch on its own. No it is not neccesary but it does make it a little nicer.


----------



## Deezlin

jasondinsmoore said:


> ......... I guess I'm not 100% sure the need to really trying to stretch that thing out more than giving it a few tugs as I have made a string a long time ago and do not recall stretching it more than just keeping good tension on it in a jig much like the one in the links I have here. I mean, will a bow explode on you if you don't stretch the new string. The string will stetch on it's own slowly over time anyway.


There is a lot of benefits to stretching strings. If the string is made with uniform tension and twisting at the exact dimension needed there will be no basic setup when installing on the bow The peep will usually be straight drawing and non rotation. My strings don't stretch and their is no break end period, so you only have to set it up one time.


----------



## jcmorgan31

What size unistrut are we talking about anyway? I called Menards and they have it for $20 for a 10 foot section. I assume that is the big 1 5/8" stuff.

I called Home Depot and they have it for $10 for a 10 foot section. The guy told me it was 1". Menards is 30 miles on direction and Home Depot is 30 miles the other direction.


----------



## Deezlin

jcmorgan31 said:


> No Unistrut at the local Lowes. Menards is twice as far away. May have to take a road trip....


Usually, an electrical contractor supply house has some too. It is used quite extensively in the electrical and HVAC industry for supporting cable trays and ductwork.

You would want the 1-5/8" square stuff. There is a flatter section available. The unistrut has to be 1-5/8 wide at the top to support their clamps.

Go to this link and search for unistrut.

http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## jasondinsmoore

Deezlin said:


> There is a lot of benefits to stretching strings. If the string is made with uniform tension and twisting at the exact dimension needed there will be no basic setup when installing on the bow The peep will usually be straight drawing and non rotation. My strings don't stretch and their is no break end period, so you only have to set it up one time.




What if you are not worried about using a peep???


----------



## Deezlin

jasondinsmoore said:


> What if you are not worried about using a peep???


Then it doesn't matter!!!

The problem is most people are that use a compound!!! I build string jigs and serving winders. My machines are bought by small shops and string builders who intend to fabricate several strings per year. Some of the designs here are off takes of my designs. I am not offended by that. I sort of accept it as a compliment. However, it does take considerable time and tool skill to do some of these.

The main thing is most people want a string they can put on a bow and shoot it. They don't want to go back to the shop and have them twist up the string, make peep adjustment, re sight, etc.

The quite simple truth is if you don't make the string right, you are going to have to fiddle with it. That is why most people buy Winners Choice. I simply designed a machine which can produce the same type of quality string.


----------



## jasondinsmoore

Deezlin said:


> Then it doesn't matter!!!
> 
> The problem is most people are that use a compound!!! I build string jigs and serving winders. My machines are bought by small shops and string builders who intend to fabricate several strings per year. Some of the designs here are off takes of my designs. I am not offended by that. I sort of accept it as a compliment. However, it does take considerable time and tool skill to do some of these.
> 
> The main thing is most people want a string they can put on a bow and shoot it. They don't want to go back to the shop and have them twist up the string, make peep adjustment, re sight, etc.
> 
> The quite simple truth is if you don't make the string right, you are going to have to fiddle with it. That is why most people buy Winners Choice. I simply designed a machine which can produce the same type of quality string.



I definitely understand that and think you are doing a great job. But i'm more or less just looking to construct somethign very basic to make my own strings for me and my family where we do not mind if they need to be tinkered with and such. Also, I found that with the few strings I have done, if I make them a tad longer and then twist them down (i'm talking a quarter inch at most) the peep normally aligns fairly well, but then, I don't use a peep anymore (found a different semi-homemade rig for using a "rear" sight.

Keep up the good work and thanks for the info.


----------



## Nicodemus

*jig plans*



nuts&bolts said:


> .


anyone have the plans for this jig? :wink:


----------



## SDLAW

Nicodemus said:


> anyone have the plans for this jig? :wink:


I don't have plans, but I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Perfectionist

What is the formula for figuring out how many strands are required for the bowstring and cable(s)?


----------



## kc hay seed

*string jig*

i have two jigs, one 4post and one just like automans except i added two 4hole unistrut couplings to the L brackets to get them high enough to serve the string off of the unistrut. i hope i made myself clear. all it does is make the bracket taller. it works really well.for the 4post i cut the heads off of 4 5/8" bolts put them in a drill press and drilled and taped them with a 1/4:: tap for my pens, i put brass collors on the 1/4" bolts so the string can roll. the 1/4:bolts are the allen head type. then i use two 12" pieces of unistrut 
for my bolt brackets this will make the pins about 11" apart. hope this helps.


----------



## bdca

jasondinsmoore said:


> Can anyone check out the jig at this link?
> 
> .


That is the Arten jig, made in Scotland. I used to own one, fine for light weight recurve strings..too flimsy for compound strings.

Cya!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Perfectionist said:


> What is the formula for figuring out how many strands are required for the bowstring and cable(s)?


Not really a formula....the string companies have a chart.:wink:
Or just ask Kent


----------



## Twinsfan

good ideas guys


----------



## pyroarch57

Here`s mine, it gets me to 500lbs and it`s rock solid.
Stringmaker and Deezlins jigs were my inspiration. Thanks guys.


----------



## bdca

Heres some pics of my upgraded jig, using Gerrard arms and Deezlin buttons.

I don't have access to a welder or any serious power tools.

Cya!


----------



## Purka

pyroarch57 said:


> Here`s mine, it gets me to 500lbs and it`s rock solid.
> Stringmaker and Deezlins jigs were my inspiration. Thanks guys.



If your going to make single cam strings, and serve them under tension, I recommend you have some way of tying the bottom of the legs together, I use a 1" square section. or the string might pop off.


----------



## DavidM

Hi All,
I am looking to make a string jig similar to Bowtech182 and was wondering whether someone would know the spec's of the spring, OD, active coils, spring wire dia, #lbs. And how much travel you get from the string from say 0 to 300lbs.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Hilljack

"benefits to stretching strings"

when u r talking about stretching string u mean that i must wrap my string on my jig under size and then stretch it to my finish size?? before working on it?


----------



## gusDuenas

*I want to build mine too.*

Everything looks cool here anyone know how could I get the arms for the jig, I'm not into welding so if anyone would do it for me, let me know how much, something similar to the Gerard kind.

Gus


----------



## tileman

You guys are very cleaver:thumbs_up


----------



## SDLAW

ttt


----------



## SDLAW

Hey guys. It looks like its been quite awhile since anyone posted pics of their homebuilt jigs. I known some of you have have added your own touches to the jigs seen here or have come up with something entirely new and innovative. How about sharing?


----------



## AKRuss

My plans for a new string jig was to get Santa to buy one for me for Christmas from Deezlin. It worked really good! You have to know a really nice Santa, of course, LOL.


----------



## Spotshooter2

Hilljack, actually you start out long and you guesstimate how much the string will creep when you put it under tension. It is a little guess work to figure out how long to start out so that after you have added the twists your string will be to the finished length you wanted.


----------



## Storm1

I need to back up a bit, What are the measurements for:

1. Overall jig length

2. How far apart are the serving posts (Center to Center)

Thanks


----------



## SDLAW

5700 views and no one has any new ideas? Come on guys, share those ideas.


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

I'm working on one in my free time but I dont get much of that. Its pretty close to yours execpt my eletrical setup is going to be from an old sewing machine so I can have the variable speed pedal and still just plug it into a 110socket.. I'l post pics when I get it done.
Oh and I'm going to use a timing belt and matching pulleys instead of the chain and sprockets

:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08

im working on a new one and will post pics when im done


----------



## dwagoner

i was gonna make one but im lazy and won a bit of money in vegas at the poker tables so i just bought the post's from BCY while at vegas, yellowstone posts, there nice and i like them.


----------



## SDLAW

So just out of curiousity, how many of you have used this thread as a guide to build your own string jig?


----------



## TN ARCHER

Bowtech182 said:


> Here are some updated pics of how I reworked my jig that is pictures above. I added ACME threads and a disengageable anti rotation device to lock the head but also to be able to twist under tension.


I built mine like this one. Bowtech182 was kind enough to help me with some of the specs. Works great for me! :wink:


----------



## Lerie

TN Archer - would you be so kind to share those specs from Bowtech182. He has been inactive in AT for the past 8 months, and E-Mails sent through this forum have gone unanswered. I also would like to duplicate his string jig, and it would be much easier having those dimensions. Thanks


----------



## SDLAW

So why isn't this thread a sticky?


----------



## g1 guy

SDLAW said:


> I don't have plans, but I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


I am new to making strings, but your set up is kinda what I have pictured in my head. Would it be possible to get some measurements from you?


----------



## SDLAW

Just PM me with the measurements you need and I'll get them to you as soon as I can.


----------



## mastiles

Do stretch before serveing up? Or do you serve the ends then stretch.


----------



## TcArchery08

strech before serving


----------



## Neuralgia

pyroarch57 said:


> Here`s mine, it gets me to 500lbs and it`s rock solid.
> Stringmaker and Deezlins jigs were my inspiration. Thanks guys.


I've always had this question.

How do you know how much tension are you applying? You just buy a spring with that spec and place it there?

In pyroarch's jig it seems that with only the crank you don't have even tension applied, or am I missing something?

Thanks for sharing all the pictures guys, I'm planning to build one this year, Santa is bringing the money.


----------



## Neuralgia

I hate having only 1 minute to edit 

Anyway, what are those plastic wheel on the picture for?










I saw the same thing on Little Jons Jig website, but could not understand what they where for. Looked at you tube and still no clue.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

Neuralgia said:


> I hate having only 1 minute to edit
> 
> Anyway, what are those plastic wheel on the picture for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same thing on Little Jons Jig website, but could not understand what they where for. Looked at you tube and still no clue.


That is to forace the string to evenly twist from the center of the string while you tun one end of the string.


----------



## Neuralgia

I'm sorry, but English isn't my first language... so, what does FORACE mean?

I looked at wordreference, merrian webster and dictionary.com and found no definition.

:?



Hoyt Thompson said:


> That is to forace the string to evenly twist from the center of the string while you tun one end of the string.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SDLAW

It was a typographical error, I'm sure he meant "force".


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

SDLAW said:


> It was a typographical error, I'm sure he meant "force".


DOH,

Blasted fingers


----------



## SDLAW

Over 10,000 hits... See what you started Todzilla :darkbeer:


----------



## petrey10

wish I had the know how to build one... I kinda like bdca's jig.... I guess I don't understand how you guys know you are stretching to 300#'s and what the heck are the springs for??


----------



## fletched

petrey10 said:


> wish I had the know how to build one... I kinda like bdca's jig.... I guess I don't understand how you guys know you are stretching to 300#'s and what the heck are the springs for??


You can use a scale to determine the poundage. On one of my fixtures, I have a big spring. Once I collaspe the spring a certain amount, I know the poundage. When twisting, I twist under pressure. The spring lets it give as the string gets shorter. A spring under pressure is always resisting.


----------



## petrey10

so if I had a 300# spring when it started to collaspe I would know I was around 300# of pressure. Do you have springs on one side or both? Then what station do you spin the string


----------



## fletched

petrey10 said:


> so if I had a 300# spring when it started to collaspe I would know I was around 300# of pressure. Do you have springs on one side or both? Then what station do you spin the string


To determine the poundage, you need to use a scale. Crank it down to 300 pounds and then measure the spring to see how much it has collapsed. I have a string that collaspes 1/2" when I hit 300 pounds.


----------



## ironbelly

A few of my jig.


----------



## SDLAW

ironbelly said:


> A few of my jig.


Gee I don't know...looks a little flimsy. :wink: I bet you mount that to the bumper of a truck in place of a winch. Nice job!


----------



## ironbelly

Thanks! I am a little proud of it.


----------



## Spotshooter2

Ironbelly , is that off of a wood turning lathe? Definitely no give in that setup:thumbs_up


----------



## special

*Heres Mine*

I dusted off the lathe and mill and dug into my scrap steel pile today..heres the result




































The Heads are turned from 1 1/2" machine bar..The tension head has an ajax thread thats slotted to take grub screws to stop turning..it has a brass bush pressed into it and the spring seats are turned from machine bar..It also has a thrust bearing to make it smooth..
The pins are turned from 3/4" machine bar..
The tailstock is turned from 1 1/2" machine bar with a 3/4" shaft which can lock is desired..its got SS handles that are fixed by grub screws..

It cost me $10 for bolts and $30 for Hammertone paint and primer..


----------



## Spotshooter2

Special , nice job indeed. How much tension can you get with the spring ? Also if I may inquire, in the second picture , why did you make the posts that short? Once again though, nice job. :thumbs_up


----------



## special

Spotshooter2 said:


> Special , nice job indeed. How much tension can you get with the spring ? Also if I may inquire, in the second picture , why did you make the posts that short? Once again though, nice job. :thumbs_up


That spring is a bit weak..im searching for a better one at the moment..
The pins are taller than my old jig...lol.
I made the turned down area fairly tall as i serve and tie off the loops on the pin with the 452X tails(GRIV style)..this gives me plenty of room for my hands to tie both loops on a split yoke...I have a larger diameter 'bump' on the top so I can spread the yoke to tie both without it jumping off.


----------



## ironbelly

Spotshooter2 said:


> Ironbelly , is that off of a wood turning lathe? Definitely no give in that setup:thumbs_up


You called it.


----------



## petrey10

you guys are amazing....


----------



## special

Heres a Question for all you closet engineers out there..
I have found a suitable compression spring..its marked with a scale denoting 100lbs per inch of travel...(removed from a fencing strainer that carries 5 spings side by side and generates 500lbs per inch of travel)
The spring is too long and will need to be cut in half...it will then have half the amount of coils...Will this increase or decrease the resistance..in other words will it be stronger or weaker???


----------



## Spotshooter2

I am no engineer but here is my take on it. It would still be rated the same because you didnt decrease the thickness of the spring only the length. However since you are cutting it's length in half you might not be able to get it to compress to a full inch. :dontknow:


----------



## ironbelly

special said:


> Heres a Question for all you closet engineers out there..
> I have found a suitable compression spring..its marked with a scale denoting 100lbs per inch of travel...(removed from a fencing strainer that carries 5 spings side by side and generates 500lbs per inch of travel)
> The spring is too long and will need to be cut in half...it will then have half the amount of coils...Will this increase or decrease the resistance..in other words will it be stronger or weaker???


The springs rate lbs/inch will remain the same if you cut it. I have access to valve springs used on top fuel dragsters. I would be happy to send any of you guys one or two. Just shoot me a pm. They have a rate of 700 lbs/in and have a free length of about 2.5 inches.


----------



## special

Thanks guys..
I cut one in half and I cant get 3" travel..Bummer.
PM sent Ironbelly:thumbs_up


----------



## WGMitch

*Stretching longer strings?*

How are you guys stretching longer strings? I just made a 95 1/4" string for a single cam bow and had to make a crazy setup to get it stretched.

What are you guys using to stretch the longer strings?



Hoyt Thompson said:


> That is to forace the string to evenly twist from the center of the string while you tun one end of the string.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have a 10 foot piece of uni strut...Have not come accross a string I cant build*



WGMitch said:


> How are you guys stretching longer strings? I just made a 95 1/4" string for a single cam bow and had to make a crazy setup to get it stretched.
> 
> What are you guys using to stretch the longer strings?


Tom


----------



## NerdHick

This place never stops amazing me and what people have, make, come up with!!!

I made a string yesterday, with the help of the shop pro and we sat for a while trying to figure out how to stretch it...I'm liking the ideas on here and might just try o build somthing to add on to his jig to do that...it was fun making my first set...now to get them stretched and on the bow!!


But I did read someone post that the strands should be stretched prior to serving?? Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## Bow pro

*^^^^^^*

You deff. want to stretch the strands prior to serving it. It will make the string alot more stable and have less shoot in time!


----------



## NerdHick

Bow pro said:


> You deff. want to stretch the strands prior to serving it. It will make the string alot more stable and have less shoot in time!


Welp, I learned for next time!! :darkbeer:


----------



## DocMort

Wheres the best place to learn how to make my strings?


----------



## IBOHunt3D

Get a jig, set it up in your basement, garage, office, etc, and get 'er done. That's where I find the best place to do all my archery work. :wink:

If you are looking for directions on how to make a string, I found these online. They look really good, and I am told they make a great string.

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1921&hl=Search...string+making

Hope that helps
CG


----------



## jlnel

nice


----------



## krisfarm

*String Jig Plans*

I made this jig a little while ago and it based on SDLaws design,thanks Deach for your great design and help.I had to make it a little shorter to fit in my workshop but it is still long enough for the longest strings. I have made a few strings now and it works great.Here are a few photos.
Bob


----------



## SDLAW

Great job. Please note the blue color. :wink:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Man you guys are talented!*

Great job:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow pro

SD you are going to be a little dissapionted when mine get's done....it's going to be Gray LOL!


----------



## SDLAW

Bow pro said:


> SD you are going to be a little dissapionted when mine get's done....it's going to be Gray LOL!


I'll just pretend its primer. Hows that jig coming anyway. I'm starting think you're teasing me. :wink:


----------



## Bow pro

I havent got to work on it lol. I'm waiting on a set of sprokets that are on back order. I cant wait to get it done. I have 11 sets of Mathews strings comming up and I'm dreading doing all the idler wheel servings by hand. I wouldnt tease you.....you are going to be impressed when it's done!


----------



## petrey10

i would to see that in action... how much did it cost to make?? Looks expensive!


----------



## SDLAW

petrey10 said:


> i would to see that in action... how much did it cost to make?? Looks expensive!


If you can do the work yourself or have someone do it for you for free, you can build one of these for about $500 depending on how complex you want to be. I'm quite confident you could add quite a few gizmos and still be under a $1000.


----------



## petrey10

wow!


----------



## petrey10

i vote for you guys give us a complete list of parts and STICKY this thread.... as the ultimate string jig setup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDLAW

15000 hits! :cheers:


----------



## thunderhead

*String jig*

here is the one i just finished....


----------



## Kstigall

Nice! When can I swing by and pick mine up? :becky:




thunderhead said:


> here is the one i just finished....


----------



## thunderhead

*thanks*



Kstigall said:


> Nice! When can I swing by and pick mine up? :becky:


thanks... it looks even better in person, and works perfect.


----------



## Kstigall

thunderhead said:


> thanks... it looks even better in person, and works perfect.


I believe you. Now when I can expect mine? The twister/tensioner is all I really need. I'm such a nice guy I'll even pay shipping and throw in a bit more!


----------



## SDLAW

How about the rest of you jig builders posting your pics here. Lets see what innovations you have come up with.


----------



## Gunner7800

Here is a jig I built recently. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057748188&postcount=4


----------



## mamyboy

could some one please post the dimensions from poll to poll and the hight and how long it should be!


----------



## stewartsarchery

I bought a jig and winder from Deezlen and i love it, by far the best around. You can reproduce the same exact string over and over......


----------



## SDLAW

How about posting some pics of your jigs? I know there must be some new ideas out there.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here's mine,








































Hutch


----------



## zombiehitman

Tag


----------



## Water63

This is cool I need to make one.


----------



## BowBaker1640

anyone else with their designs?


----------



## HardWood

seriously guys, whats up with the blue? lol  , but awesome job, now i just need to get motivated and build one, possible buy, munch seems reasonable price!


----------



## Bownut400

*red jig*



HardWood said:


> seriously guys, whats up with the blue? lol  , but awesome job, now i just need to get motivated and build one, possible buy, munch seems reasonable price!


Ok here is a red one


----------



## b0w_bender

Here is mine, many of you have probably seen this in the DIY forum but just in case you haven't. (oh and a lot of it is purple :wink: )

I included pictures of the older post just so you could see the whole unit and how it fits into the jack/bow-press but the blue base has been replaced with the string twister seen in the details. Basically I can rotate the string and never have to take it off the jig. THe stretcher is built in with the spring tension in the base and the twister making serving as one of the posts.


----------



## jlsug

now i know where my spindles went to my toyta, nice set-up


b0w_bender said:


> Here is mine, many of you have probably seen this in the DIY forum but just in case you haven't. (oh and a lot of it is purple :wink: )
> 
> I included pictures of the older post just so you could see the whole unit and how it fits into the jack/bow-press but the blue base has been replaced with the string twister seen in the details. Basically I can rotate the string and never have to take it off the jig. THe stretcher is built in with the spring tension in the base and the twister making serving as one of the posts.


----------



## SDLAW

b0w_bender said:


> (oh and a lot of it is purple :wink: )


Well....there was enough blue to qualify as a string jig originally so I guess it still counts.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

save


----------



## anarchyhunter80

thunderhead said:


> here is the one i just finished....


Very nice, do you have plans or a parts list for your jig and stretcher?


----------



## Themassarcher

tag


----------



## Brandon.poe

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I'm new to string making and was wondering if i should put the peep in before twisting and if i should twist the string before serving? Thanks for any help and sorry again for bringing up an old thread. New to this forum. 

Brandon


----------



## b0w_bender

Typically you put the peep in when you put the completed string on the bow. Most folks will put a thread in the string as a marker so when you go to put the peep in you can find the center of the string. 

Typically most folks will twist and stretch their strings prior to serving them. There is a real good resource called the comprehensive string making thread on the DIY forum take a look at that.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893

Old threads are fine it's nice to review all the cool jigs. I'm just happy you were doing some searches in order to find what you were looking for!


----------



## Brandon.poe

Awesome! Thank you for your help


----------



## mccoppinb

Ttt


----------



## automan26

If anyone is interested, open the Dropbox link in my signature. It may give you some food for thought.

Automan


----------



## Compound fracture

SDLAW said:


> So just out of curiousity, how many of you have used this thread as a guide to build your own string jig?


Hi, l built my jig (two post atm, but l'm working on making it a three post), all on a couple of pieces of unistrut bolted back to back... the rest learnt here from you guys... thanks for all ideas, you are great... cheers


----------



## automan26

El-Cheap-O 5.2a.ppsx


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Here's everything you want to know about building a great jig and on to using that jig to build a great string.

Automan


----------

